# You have to ignore it



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

I'm not saying this will work for everyone, I'm just saying that this is what I've found works for me. After a year of chronic DP mine has pretty much gone.

Whenever your brain is telling you that you feel unreal, that you're going insane or starting to panic, you HAVE to tell yourself it's irrational. I know it's easy to say and hard to do but if you keep telling yourself this it will work over time. This is just a negative thought pattern you have got into and you can correct it. I hate it when people who have never suffered from anxiety say that you just have to ignore it and 'snap out of it' because obviously it isn't that simple. It won't happen overnight but you can break out of it gradually.

Try analysing your thoughts. When you really start to sketch out, think about which thought you find the most scary. Work out what evidence there is to suggest that the thought is true and what evidence there is to suggest it is false. If you didn't have DP would you believe the thought to be true, and if a friend believed the same thing would you think they were being irrational? Writing this down helps as it gives you something physical to do and in a way it distracts you.

Talking to other people helps as well. Spending more time hanging out with your friends distracts you.

Trust me, I know how hard it is to break out of this but at the end of the day the only person who can correct this pattern of thinking you have into is you. And I know it's easy to say and hard to do but over time you CAN do it. Don't underestimate yourself.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I've been keeping myself busier and it's definitely helping. My DP has lessened a BUNCH. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Jcar (Apr 14, 2008)

This is actually true.

Mine got better through actively ignoring it.

I actually think with this particular disease, people need to avoid forums and reading about it, as that tends to make it worse. The more you think about it the worse it is.


----------

